# How can I find a private Driver and How Much



## HallettND

Hi All,

I am to get my own car with my job and I have been told that to have my own private driver is a good option. Having seen the crazy driving over here I wouldn't feel comfortable driving myself. Can anybody tell me how I would go about finding an English speaking driver and approx how much it would cost a month and for how many hours per day.

If you can help give me a shout

Thanks Neil


----------



## MensEtManus

Driver salary varies by location. I can provide some examples for Alexandria.

1) A newbie type of private driver can cost around 800LE / month for 8-10hr shift
2) A more experienced type of driver can ask for over 1000LE /month for an 8-10hr shift.

Obviously the above can vary given your needs. English speaking might add another 500LE on top of the aforementioned salaries. 

Advice:
1) In Egypt, a driving license can be issued for "private driving." It is better to hire someone that is in the mindset of being a "private" driver. 

2) You should plan on having your driver sign some paperwork regarding the car. We also typically have them sign on blank paper. You can never trust anyone because one day if you decide to give your driver the keys to the car and you are not actually monitoring him, then be prepared for any type of scenario. He can run away with the car, he can deliver goods for his account, he can run errands for himself, and even take his family out for a spin.

3) Hire older males, it decreases the chance of them wanting to play it like Don Juan or drive like maniacs.

4) Ask for references. 

5) Find out where he lives (actually have to visit!). 

Finding a driver:
1) Ask Friends
2) Post an ad in Al-Ahram newspaper (fridays or sundays are best) or el-waseet (published mondays)


----------



## bagato

Veronica how can i have a conversation with u


----------



## bagato

*give it a try*

Hi Neil

i can help but don't know how to give u a shout 

if there is away to get in contact it would be fine


----------



## HallettND

Hi Begato,

you can call me on 0110060318.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Neil, does your company not know anyone? I would think this would be the best route to go


----------



## kgramdiddy

MensEtManus said:


> Driver salary varies by location. I can provide some examples for Alexandria.
> 
> 1) A newbie type of private driver can cost around 800LE / month for 8-10hr shift
> 2) A more experienced type of driver can ask for over 1000LE /month for an 8-10hr shift.
> 
> Obviously the above can vary given your needs. English speaking might add another 500LE on top of the aforementioned salaries.
> 
> Advice:
> 1) In Egypt, a driving license can be issued for "private driving." It is better to hire someone that is in the mindset of being a "private" driver.
> 
> 2) You should plan on having your driver sign some paperwork regarding the car. We also typically have them sign on blank paper. You can never trust anyone because one day if you decide to give your driver the keys to the car and you are not actually monitoring him, then be prepared for any type of scenario. He can run away with the car, he can deliver goods for his account, he can run errands for himself, and even take his family out for a spin.
> 
> 3) Hire older males, it decreases the chance of them wanting to play it like Don Juan or drive like maniacs.
> 
> 4) Ask for references.
> 
> 5) Find out where he lives (actually have to visit!).
> 
> Finding a driver:
> 1) Ask Friends
> 2) Post an ad in Al-Ahram newspaper (fridays or sundays are best) or el-waseet (published mondays)


I have a very dear friend an older man that has his own taxi business. He is egyptain and speaks very good english. He has lived there all his life...if interested email me and I will give you him number...kgramdiddy at yahoo dot com


----------

